# We won the fight against Pct......



## dawnyx (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Well we haven't been on here for months but we wanted to wait until we had news  
We have been fighting Warwickshire Pct for IVf funding as they point blank refused our IFR!!!!!!
We found an amazing solicitor who took our case on as she believed in us and she new we had been discriminated against. 
Cutting a very long story short we bloody wonnnnnnnnn  apparently we are the only sex sex couple they have given funding too so lets hope heres the start to many more. 
If any one is going through this please please dont give up, It has been quite hard but well worth it in the end. I think we will now have closure and be able to move on because obviously we won  ( sorry just so chuffed ) but mostly for the fact they wont get to treat other same sex couples how they treated us again!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
D and G


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

That's great news! 
It's people like you who make permanent changes for the rest of us! 
Good luck for the future.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

well done! delighted for you, it's great to hear about people standing up for themselves and winning!!

all the best for your tx and loads of baby dust



x
ducky


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations and well done for sticking it out!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WELL DONE!!! Blooming thrilled for you - and for everybody that also might get help based on what you have done


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Well done!  It is great to hear of people taking on the fight and winning!  You will change the way for many.

I wish both of you all the very best of luck!!

Smiling xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

well done fighting for justice xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

That's a fantastic result, lets hope this paves the way for others   


good luck with your tx     


Shelley x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Well DonE!!!


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Fantastic news!! People like you two make a positive difference for us all!
xxx


----------



## dawnyx (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind words.
We are still in shock that we got it, having a holiday next week then get started on the ivf when we get back, got to have another meeting with the nurses just to refresh about dates and meds etc. so nervous 
If any one needs any help I might be able to give a little bit of insight where to start, just ask! 
good luck to you all xxx
thanks again D x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Blooming brilliant news, fantastic for you, and great for others who walk in your footsteps. Have good hols and then, good luck!
X


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

that fantastic, enjoy your holiday and i hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## victoriarose (Feb 18, 2012)

Well done for getting funding.  It would be really useful to find out more about your process and how you succeeded in getting funding and also what PCT agreed to it.  It seems like all PCT's are different, our friends who are going through clinic in Manchester has had everything paid for (6 x IUI and IVFs), whereas in Derbyshire/Nottinghamshire PCT's you need six failed IUI's (privately) before they will allow one free IVF on the NHS.  

It would be good to hear others experiences or PCT's criteria.


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done girls!

We got a letter saying that they do not fund same sex couples! Yes that's right in black and white!

We'll keep you updated

Orla x


----------



## dawnyx (Feb 9, 2012)

Well we did it we got our BFP YAYYYYYYY ..... 
We had treatment after our holiday and had 2 embryos put back as they didnt get to blastocyst. thank the lord, we didnt even know that was an option!!! 
I was so nervous about posting any thing until we had our 7 week scan and that was last wednesday and all is well. We saw a tiny little head ( I Think Lol) and we saw a heart beat it was amazing.
We are telling close family at christmas but are nervous about how exactly to tell the kids? Any ideas? 

We are elated it worked and just want to give some hope that even tho everyday I honestly believed it would never happen for us it has.

if you are interested we are in Diva this wk LMAO the solicitors thought it would be good to get our story out there!!! 
have a fab chrimbo guys, hope to get some advice  
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS XX

Well done and Happy Christmas xx


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your BFP and winning your fight against your PCT  . 

It's because of women like you that my PCT funded our treatment xx


----------

